# Indians Immigrating to Canada



## jtoc (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello Everyone!!

I am new to this forum and got myself registered on advice of friends who have benefited immensely in their immigration journey, through this platform. While they took inputs & guidance for immigration to Countries like Dubai and Australia, my experience for searching answers w.r.t Canada has not been too great, thus far. I feel either there are very few potential Canadian Immigrants or perhaps they do not like to talk about it so much, on such forums. 

May I take this opportunity to call upon everyone who is interested to get a Canadian PR/ in process of getting one/already sitting under maple trees, to please come forward and provide their valuable inputs on how to apply, what to expect and where to head in our Dreamland called Canada!!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Take a look at this expatforum.... it's full of people who would like to immigrate. Their experience can be useless for you, as each has their own category they will fit in for immigration (family visa, temporary work visa, permanent resident, student, refugee,...).
Take a couple of hours to read the info you can find here, and have a look at Citizenship and Immigration Canada to find out how to apply.
What to expect? For most people, the fact that they don't qualify for immigration. :-(


----------



## jtoc (Aug 17, 2016)

EVHB said:


> Take a look at this expatforum.... it's full of people who would like to immigrate. Their experience can be useless for you, as each has their own category they will fit in for immigration (family visa, temporary work visa, permanent resident, student, refugee,...).
> Take a couple of hours to read the info you can find here, and have a look at Citizenship and Immigration Canada to find out how to apply.
> What to expect? For most people, the fact that they don't qualify for immigration. :-(


Thanks EVHM for your revert. Of course I've done my bit of research and have practically mugged up the CIC site. what I was actually looking for was some soft info on how the immigration process has been been in terms of experience and road blocks, if any. Yes I agree most of them do not qualify, but I guess its better not to qualify and therefore not land there at all than reach on foreign shores and lose your savings, waste your time and thereby get more frustrated!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With no details from your part, there's not a lot we can say. Or we can say a lot but it will not be applicable to you... Yes, there are immigrants who arrive here, never are able to move out of the basement they are renting and only get precarious minimum wage jobs. There are also immigrants who arrive here, within 6 months land a 6 figure job and are very prosperous. Most of the immigrants are somewhere in between. ;-)

So you already have had your IELTS and Educational Credential Assessment?
What is your current CRS score? 
What is your profession?
How big is your personal Canadian network? And your professional one?
Where do you intend to live?
Are you planning on bringing a family, or is it just you?


----------



## jtoc (Aug 17, 2016)

EVHB said:


> With no details from your part, there's not a lot we can say. Or we can say a lot but it will not be applicable to you... Yes, there are immigrants who arrive here, never are able to move out of the basement they are renting and only get precarious minimum wage jobs. There are also immigrants who arrive here, within 6 months land a 6 figure job and are very prosperous. Most of the immigrants are somewhere in between. ;-)
> 
> So you already have had your IELTS and Educational Credential Assessment?
> What is your current CRS score?
> ...


Hi, Thanks again for your valuable response. I do stand guilty of not providing enough information on my PR application status, have attempted to mend it as following:

Im in an Indian PSU (Public Sector Undertaking - read Government) in marketing function of Petrochemicals & Natural Gas Department. 
Have a few ex-colleagues and friends in Toronto, also Wife's maternal Uncle's family in Canada. That reminds me that I am married and have a 2 year old Kid  .Yes I intend to bring them all with me. Education assessment is on way and IELTS Ill take on 10th Sept (keeping my fingers crossed).

By the way I am 33, a Civil Engineer and MBA (Marketing). How does the profile sound?? Do you think I have a reasonable chance??


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It will depend on the IELTS results and the ECA...


----------



## abhishekasu (Jul 15, 2016)

From all the research I have done, and whatever I understand from the website, and other people's experience, I think someone who does not have experience in Canada and/or education in Canada, would not be able to score more than 420-430 odd points. That for sure is not sufficient. 
One need to either get picked up by an employer or get a PNP nomination. Both can give straight 600 points. In my mind, that is the key. If you have this, your CRS score does not make much of a difference. So 300 or 400 points in CRS would not change much for obtaining ITA.

If someone who has gone through the process can throw some light on how to get a PNP nomination etc, that would be of immense help. Of course, it depends on one's profile, but what could be general guidelines for the same.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishekasu said:


> From all the research I have done, and whatever I understand from the website, and other people's experience, I think someone who does not have experience in Canada and/or education in Canada, would not be able to score more than 420-430 odd points.



And yet people manage to score more points than that all the time.


----------



## geetsaluja (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I started my process for early last year but stopped post IELTS & WES, due to some personal reasons.

Now I want to continue with Canada process.

I did WES for myself & my wife & we both gave IELTS.

I'm planning yo give IELTS again & even booked 08 Oct slot for betterment of scores & to earn that extra 50 points.

Can any one guide me any path or link for re-initiating the entire process for a layman.

I have decided to go with my application all by myself. ( Is it fine??)

Also, when is PNP opening for Ontario? & other states where PNP is open without any job offer.

I'm from India, so a job offer is ofcourse out of scope.

As of now I make around 350+ points, & I wish to make that IELTS mark & my points should reach 400+(I assume that makes me eligible for Ontario) Kindly correct me If I'm wrong.

Any whatsapp group for India or any country where I can gain knowledge, kindly let me know.

I would also like to mention as Im new here, I might be copy pasting this entire msg in some other relevant forums on this site.

Please bear.

Thanks in advance.

regards.


----------



## abhishekasu (Jul 15, 2016)

EVHB said:


> It will depend on the IELTS results and the ECA...


How does it depends on IELTS and ECA? They are just a basic criteria and you need to achieve certain minimum level.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

geetsaluja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I started my process for early last year but stopped post IELTS & WES, due to some personal reasons.
> 
> ...


One does not "give IELTS," one either "sits the IELTS exam" or "takes the IELTS exam."

Using "give IELTS" might be correct use of English in India but outside of India, it is _incorrect_ usage of English. I would suggest that you practice and use standard English when speaking English with anyone who is from outside of India.



geetsaluja said:


> Can any one guide me any path or link for re-initiating the entire process for a layman.
> 
> I have decided to go with my application all by myself. ( Is it fine??)


I would also suggest that you refer to the Government of Canada website to see how to start the Express Entry process.

You can do the application yourself without the need of a consultant. Thousands of people do it themselves with very little trouble. After all, there is nothing that a consultant can do for you that you will do yourself... they cannot get your transcripts assessed by WES; they cannot sit the IELTS or TEF (French language) exam; they cannot get your work experience letters etc. Why pay someone to "help" you when you are going to have to do all of the footwork yourself?

Also, immigration consultants most certainly _cannot_ guarantee you any job interviews let alone a job or a work permit... if they say that they can do this for you, they are lying to you. 



geetsaluja said:


> Also, when is PNP opening for Ontario? & other states where PNP is open without any job offer.


Have you done _any_ research about Canada other than how the immigration process works? 

If you had done any research, you would know that THERE ARE NO STATES IN CANADA, only PROVINCES. Australia, India and the United States have states... CANADA HAS PROVINCES. 

Please get this _basic fact_ right because, as it stands, it looks like you are more interested in getting out of your home country than actually coming to Canada to live.

You would have to consult the Province of Ontario website in regards to PNP.

As for "other states," you are out of luck, as there are no "states" in Canada... however, you are welcome to apply for PNP in more than one province at a time... just inquire with the relevant government website(s) for the province(s) that you are interested in applying to. 



geetsaluja said:


> I'm from India, so a job offer is ofcourse out of scope.
> 
> As of now I make around 350+ points, & I wish to make that IELTS mark & my points should reach 400+(I assume that makes me eligible for Ontario) Kindly correct me If I'm wrong.


Again you would have to consult the Province of Ontario website in regards to your eligibility to apply for a PNP from that province.



geetsaluja said:


> Any whatsapp group for India or any country where I can gain knowledge, kindly let me know.


Any public reference to Whatsapp groups is forbidden on Expatforum,.. if there are any groups out there, such contacts must be established via Private Message function, as it's against forum rules to post personal contact information.

In order to use the Private Message function, you must have posted 5 (five) or more posts... post count padding is not acceptable and any and all nonsense posts will be deleted.



geetsaluja said:


> I would also like to mention as Im new here, I might be copy pasting this entire msg in some other relevant forums on this site.


Please don't do this, as such activity is seen as spamming and will result in you receiving infractions that could potentially lead to your account being suspended.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

abhishekasu said:


> How does it depends on IELTS and ECA? They are just a basic criteria and you need to achieve certain minimum level.


You said: 


> By the way I am 33, a Civil Engineer and MBA (Marketing). How does the profile sound?? Do you think I have a reasonable chance??


I answered that your chances are dependent on your ECA results (not good enough = no visa) and your IELTS (not good enough = not enough points.
Also, Marketing is a field where your knowledge of Canadian English and Canadian culture are very important. So that is a big disadvantage for someone who didn't grow up in Canada.
I grew up in a culture that isn't that different from the Canadian one, but still I miss out on a lot of jokes or double entendres, as I don't have the cultural references. So everyone gets it, they are laughing, and I totally have no clue what they are talking about or what the funny part is.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

geetsaluja said:


> I did WES for myself & my wife & we both gave IELTS.
> 
> I'm planning yo give IELTS again & even booked 08 Oct slot for betterment of scores & to earn that extra 50 points.


If you are going to do the test again I strongly suggest that you learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'. You do _not_ 'give' a test or exam, you 'take' a test or exam.





> Also, when is PNP opening for Ontario? & other states where PNP is open without any job offer.


I do need to ask - why are you trying to move to Canada when you clearly don't know the first thing about the country? Canada does not have states, it has provinces. 

If I was thinking of moving halfway across the world I would learn everything I could about the country I wanted to move to but here you are trying to initiate a move to Canada without knowing even the most basic information about the country.




> I'm from India, so a job offer is ofcourse out of scope.



Again, if you are going to re-take the IELTS you might want to study a bit more. The way in which you used the term 'scope' makes absolutely no sense in the context in which you used it.





> As of now I make around 350+ points, & I wish to make that IELTS mark & my points should reach 400+(I assume that makes me eligible for Ontario) Kindly correct me If I'm wrong.


Since the points have never gone below 450 why would your score make you eligible? 





> I would also like to mention as Im new here, I might be copy pasting this entire msg in some other relevant forums on this site.



Why would you spam the site with the same thing over and over again? Do you think that is going to make people more inclined to help you? Trust me, it won't. What it will do is irritate people or piss them off and make them less likely to help you.





> Please bear.



What the heck does that even mean? Do you think a Grizzly is posting here and might be able to help you?


----------



## kanadanicht (Aug 18, 2016)

jtoc said:


> Yes I agree most of them do not qualify, but I guess its better not to qualify and therefore not land there at all than reach on foreign shores and lose your savings, waste your time and thereby get more frustrated!


If you come to Canada and haven't yet secured a job, try to be as flexible as you can. Be ready to interview in multiple cities or provinces, and don't commit on long term rental contracts. You may want to move your family here only after you find a suitable job.


----------



## anikatyayan (May 22, 2016)

Hi all,
as per points calculator im getting only 350 points for Canada immigration.
I have seen that the cut off is generally around 470+
Is there any way to score more points as I see that only job offer or PN can give us 600 points , is the process worthwhile to start?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can get a Canadian degree. Or a job offer.
You can always start, you never know what will happen in the next year. But with 350 points, it will be highly unlikely that you will get an invitation. It's better to start working on a Plan B.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 20, 2012)

Whats the difference between Express entry and FSW program? I saw in the CIC website that FSW is actually one of the classification under Express entry , Is that true ? 
If yes , we need to get 67 points out of 100 to be eligible for the PR, From where does this 350/400 points creeps in ?

Please advice


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Yes. 

2) You need 67 points to be eligible to create an Express Entry profile. 

Once you have your Express Entry profile created, you'll need a CRS score in excess of 450 to have any hope of getting an ITA. 

I would suggest that you look at the video in the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this branch.


----------

